# Welche Fische (Stechmückenreduzierung, Naturteich)



## Michael der 2. (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Fischfreunde

Ich möchte gerne einen Naturteich (6x4m 1,2m Tiefe) Indem sich auch gerne andere Tiere wie __ Molche und __ Frösche etc ansiedeln dürfen. Hab schon etwas nachgeforscht, dass man dann __ Moderlieschen, __ Stichlinge oder Bitterlinge in Naturteiche einsiedeln kann, da diese den Kaulquappen der Amphibien durch ihre geringe Größe nicht gefährlich werden (andere dürfen gerne genannt werden).

Sogleich soll es eine Art sein, die möglichst viele Stechmücken verspeist. Habe gelesen, dass der __ Bitterling sich überwiegend von Insekten an der Wasseroberfläche ernährt (zb Stechmücken, die gerne ihre Eier ablegen), ist das richtig? Gibt es weitere Arten die mir da von Vorteil sein könnten?

Moderlieschen sollen sich schnell Vermehren.

Ich möchte natürlich keine Fischbestände kontrollieren, indem ich sie abfische und töte. __ Raubfische, die die Nachkommen fressen würden auch die og. Nachkommen der Amphibien töten. Kommen also auch nicht in Frage.

Da wäre es von Vorteil, dass Bitterlinge nur in __ Muscheln ableichen.
Nur ein Männchen pro Muschel und 50 Eier... Hört sich doch gut an. Durch natürlichen Ausschuss, evtl die Elterntiere usw. wird der Nachwuchs dezimiert.

Das könnte die Lösung sein. Zehn Bitterlinge und eine Muschel - der Nachwuchs und die Arterhaltung wäre gesichert, eine explosionsartige Vermehrung verhindert.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Könnt ihr mir helfen den richtigen Fisch zu finden?

Grüße und danke für die Mühe


----------



## Mat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische (Stechmückenreduzierung, Naturteich)*

Hallo Michael,

eigentlich kommen ja in einem natürlichen Gewässer dieser Größe selten Fische vor, aber Dir geht es da genauso wie mir. Ein paar kleine Fischchen zum Beobachten sind ja ganz schön.

Mein "Naturteich" ist ca. 50-60 qm groß und etwa 1,40 m tief, darin befinden sich unzählige __ Moderlieschen. Die rühren die vielen Teichmolche, Libellenlarven usw. nicht an.

Die Fische werden nicht gefüttert, also reguliert sich der Bestand selbst, wie in der Natur.

Mückenlarven sehe ich nie im Teich, die werden wohl schon in Minigrösse verspeist. Mückenprobleme verursachen meist nur "unbewohnte" Wasseransammlungen wie Regentonnen etc. in denen keine natürlichen Feinde vorhanden sind.

Ich kann Moderlieschen nur empfehlen.

Gruss,

Mat


----------



## StefanBO (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische (Stechmückenreduzierung, Naturteich)*

Hallo Michael,


Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Hab schon etwas nachgeforscht, dass man dann __ Moderlieschen, __ Stichlinge oder Bitterlinge in Naturteiche einsiedeln kann, da diese den Kaulquappen der Amphibien durch ihre geringe Größe nicht gefährlich werden (andere dürfen gerne genannt werden).
> 
> Sogleich soll es eine Art sein, die möglichst viele Stechmücken verspeist. Habe gelesen, dass der __ Bitterling sich überwiegend von Insekten an der Wasseroberfläche ernährt (zb Stechmücken, die gerne ihre Eier ablegen), ist das richtig?


Wo hast du das gelesen? Und in welchem Zusammenhang? Mal ein Zitat aus "Leben am Teich" von Norbert Jorek (Naturagard):


> Wer Fische z.B. in einem kleinen Gartenteich aussetzen will, der muß wissen, daß auch die friedlichsten Arten unter den Amphibienlarven erschreckend "aufräumen" können.



(Viele) größere Arten fressen auch erwachsene Amphibien, richtig. Aber gerade die kleinen Arten erreichen auch die verstecktesten Stellen im Teich, wo sich Laich und Larven der Amphibien sonst noch verstecken können.

Entscheidend sind u.a. die Größe und Strukturvielfalt des Gewässers. Gartenteiche sind üblicherweise in Größenordnungen, die die eingesetzten Fische in Sekundenschnelle komplett abdecken können. Mit natürlichen Fischgewässern absolut nicht vergleichbar. Dafür hat man hinsichtlich der Gestaltung Möglichkeiten, ganz bewusst abgetrennte Amphibienbereiche zu schaffen.

Ansonsten sind Fische immer Fressfeinde, Nahrungs- und/oder Lebensraumkonkurrenten der Amphibien*larven*. Erwachsene Amphibien mögen unbeinträchtigt von kleineren Fischen leben können, aber die Reproduktion wird immer eingeschränkt sein, und vielfach so gering, dass keine Larven die Geschlechtsreife erreichen und zum Teich zurückkehren (es gibt ja schließlich noch weitere Feinde/Gefahren).

Stichlinge gelten als besonders "aggressive" Räuber. Grundsätzlich kann ich das bestätigen, genauere eigene Erfahrungen und Vergleiche sind mir aber noch nicht möglich, da ich erst seit letzten Sommer getrennte Becken habe, und die "Leere" (Libellenlarven u.ä.) im neuen Fischbecken auch daher kommt.

Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge gelten als vergleichsweise harmlos. Aber auch hier kommt es nicht zuletzt auf Teichgröße und Gestaltung an, ob bzw. wie viele Larven es wenigstens bis zur Umwandlung schaffen.

Im Zweifelsfall hilft ein "fischdicht" abgetrennter Randbereich oder Zweitteich.

Mückenlarven werden auch von diversen Insekten- und Molchlarven erbeutet; nur deswegen bedarf es also keiner Fische


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische (Stechmückenreduzierung, Naturteich)*

Hallo Michael,

der Fisch Deiner  Wahl ist eindeutig das __ Moderlieschen - der klassische Mückenfresser. Die Menge reguliert sich von selbst.

Der __ Bitterling ist kein Oberflächenfisch - es ist ein Minikarpfen, der am liebsten gründelt. Wenn Du keine __ Muscheln mit einsetzt, deren Haltung nicht ganz einfach ist, musst damit rechnen, den Fischbestand alle vier bis fünf Jahre auffrischen zu müssen.

Und der Stichling ist zwar interessant - aber ein kleiner Räuber, der sich  vermehrt wie blöd, weil er keine Fressfeinde hat. Und - obwohl ich mir das bei seiner Größe kaum vorstellen kann - auch amphibiengefährlich sein soll.


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische (Stechmückenreduzierung, Naturteich)*

Hi

Wo ich das gelesen habe weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Ich hab in den letzten Tagen so viel gelesen...
Wenn Mat aber schreibt, dass __ Moderlieschen nicht an die übrigen Bewohner gehen, dann scheint das ja die Lösung zu sein. Wenn der ein oder andere Nachwuchs gefressen wird im Larfenstadium, denke ich ist es noch nicht so schlimm. Man denke nur, es wäre eine Froschinvasion... 
Nun ja, da man Fische nicht direkt einsetzen darf wegen einem noch nicht intakten Systems, werde ich wohl einfach mal abwarten und beobachten, ob ich in Richtung Ungeziefer aktiv werden muss oder nicht. Der __ Wasserschlauch "frisst" ja auch Stechmückenlarfen, aber nur eine bestimmte Gattung, der Rest wird wohl seinen Weg gehen.

Danke für eure Hilfe, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.
Wer noch etwas zu berichten oder zu ergänzen hat, nur zu. Ich freu mich über jeden Beitrag.


Ps: __ Muscheln sind schwer zu halten? Das verwundert mich jetzt. Ich hatte schon mal einen Teich. angelegt ohne Plan und Informationen. Die Muscheln haben gehalten. Relativ wenig Bepflanzung und nur in Körben. Kaum Filterung, 100% Sonne...
Die hab ich damals aus nem Stausee gefischt, heut weiß ich natürlich dass das verboten ist


----------



## pema (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische (Stechmückenreduzierung, Naturteich)*

Hallo Michael,

so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, ist dein Teich noch in Planung. D.h., du befürchtest die Mückenplage nur

Mein Teich hat ungef. die gleichen Ausmaße wie dein geplanter. Auch ich habe keine Technik. Mückenlarven hatte ich vielleicht in den ersten zwei Wochen nach Anlage des Teiches...danach nie wieder. Zumindest nicht in einer  - für mich - feststellbaren Menge. In einem Teich siedeln sich so schnell Fressfeinde in Form der verschiedensten Insekten an, dass Fische als Regulativ nicht nötig sind.

petra


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische (Stechmückenreduzierung, Naturteich)*

Naja, dann hat sich das vielleicht schon erledigt. Ich warte mal ab, wie sich alles entwickelt. Fische (dann wären es wohl die __ Moderlieschen) sind ja dann schnell drin.

Danke sehr
Michael


----------



## admh (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische (Stechmückenreduzierung, Naturteich)*

Also bei unserem kleinen Naturteich (1000l) reglen das die __ Molche, Grasfrösche und wahrscheinlich auch die __ Rückenschwimmer und die Libellenlarven. An sich sind die zuckenden Mückenlarven kaum zu übersehen aber es sind schlicht keine da.
Du wirst sehen. Das vermeintliche Mückenproblem löst sich von selbst. Gib der Natur etwas Zeit. Bei uns hat es zwei Jahre gedauert.

VG

Andreas


----------

